# Fuji XT2 review for Fashion photography



## Wolfdog (Jul 22, 2016)

Heres a little review of the XT2 for fashion and portraits as I know how impossible it is to find more specific genre related reviews.

<Link removed>


----------



## table1349 (Jul 22, 2016)

Oops.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 23, 2016)

?

I saw and read the review earlier.


----------



## KmH (Jul 23, 2016)

Here is why your link was removed:
Welcome!


----------

